# Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

						Mit einem neuen Home Service von Media Markt und Saturn lassen sich ab kommenden Monat Technik-Beräter nach Hause bestellen, die etwa bei Anschluss und Einrichtungen von Geräten helfen. Der Preis für ein solches Servicepaket liegt bei 69 Euro pro Stunde.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



> Keiner hat Lust, sich durch dicke Wälzer von Gebrauchsanleitungen zu arbeiten"


Wann in den letzten 20+ Jahren gab es überhaupt mal ne "Gebrauchsanleitung"; am besten sogar in einer Sprache die man wenigstens schon mal gehört hat?
Die Seiten an Werbung von anderen "coolen Produkten" ist da idR. höher als die  "Gebrauchsanleitung" und liegt damit knapp unter dem zweistelligen Seitenzahl.

Bin ich schon so alt das nur ich unter dicke Wälzer 200+ Seiten verstehe oder kann es sein das für die Smartphone-glotzer schon drei+ Seiten als dicke Wälzer zählt? 
Andseits fällt mir kaum noch was ein was nicht selbsterklärend ist oder ne gute (ok brauchbare) Onboard Anleitung hat


----------



## Silverfalcon (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Der Preis erscheint mir doch echt hoch, mein lokaler PC-Laden verlangt 30€/h für Fehlersuche oder Wartung.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Na klasse, ab sofort kommen dann die super kompetenten Mitarbeiter von MM/Saturn auch zu einem nach Hause. Für den sensationell günstigen Preis von 69€ die Stunde bekommt man dann erklärt, wie der Smart-TV funktioniert oder den Herd angeschlossen. Ist ja echt ne super Sache^^ 

Mal im Ernst: Die meisten Probleme hat man innerhalb weniger Minuten dank einer kurzen Google-Recherche gelöst. Und wenn mal ein Herd angeschlossen werden soll, kostet der örtliche Elektroinstallateur auch nicht viel mehr als 69€ die Stunde. 

Gut, mag sein dass es Leute gibt die diesen Service gebrauchen können. Aber 69€ die Stunde sind nicht gerade günstig. 

Die andere Frage wird sein, ob man dann überhaupt zeitnah einen Termin bekommt, wenn die Aktion mal deutschlandweit läuft. Womöglich wird man da lange warten dürfen, bis man mal an der Reihe ist. Ich kann dann auch nur hoffen, dass das geschulte Elektrofachkräfte sind die auch Deutsch sprechen


----------



## Maverick3k (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Man braucht sich ja nur mal Preise ansehen für Rohrreinigung... 

Kraus in München wollen ernsthaft 69€ für 15 Minuten.


----------



## The-GeForce (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Das ist ja eine großartige Nachricht! Für nur 70 €ulen die Stunde ist man dann zumindest nicht mehr alleine ahungslos. 

Hat zumindest den Vorteil, dass der top motivierte Mitarbeiter nicht so einfach weglaufen kann, wenn man ihn erst einmal in den eigenen vier Wänden hat. Im eigenen MM/Saturn kennen sie ja jeden Schleichweg um einem Beratungsgespräch gekonnt aus dem Weg zu gehen. Gerade letzten Monat hat sich ein junger, vielleicht noch etwas naiver Mitarbeiter im Saturn doch tatsächlich dazu durchgerungen, mich in der TV-Abteilung anzusprechen und beraten zu wollen (leider war ich genau an dem Tag gar nicht an Beratung interessiert). Jedenfalls wollte er mir mehrere Minuten einen OLED von Sony schmackhaft machen, da das Bild ja um Welten besser sei, als das aller anderen Hersteller. Schade nur, dass sämtliche OLED das gleiche Panel von LG verbaut haben und lediglich kleine Unterschiede in der Softwarekalibrierung vorliegen. Als ich ihn eine Reihe weiter zu einem gleichgroßen LG OLED führte musste er zugeben, dass er da wohl etwas falsch verstanden hatte und die 800€ mehr für den Sony vielleicht nicht so gut investiert seien.

Aber um auf dieses weltbewegende Angebot zurückzukommen: Böse Zungen würde behaupten, dass ein Besuch aus (oder im) Rotlichtviertel fast schon günstiger zu haben sei. Und für echte "Elektriker"-Arbeiten (z. B. den Herd anschließen) würde ich auch definitiv auf einen richtigen Elektriker zurückgreifen. Mit Starkstrom sollte man nicht pfuschen und nach den wenig ruhmreichen Gesprächen direkt im Laden traue ich den Mitarbeitern von Saturn und MM in breiter Masse grundsätzlich erst einmal nicht zu, diese Verantwortung zu übernehmen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Ist bestimmt für weniger technisch versierte Kunden interessant und ältere Menschen. Aber der Preis ist schon hoch.


----------



## Donner123 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Wie jetzt, die Ahnungslosen folgen einem jetzt auch noch bis nach Hause? Hilfeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Herablassenden Spruch über mediamarkt Techniker inkl. arrogantem Verweis auf eigenes ausgeprägtes Technikverstaendnis unter Missachtung des Rests der Menschheit bitte hier einfügen.
Zuzügliche Anspielungen Ala "Online handler XY ist eh besser" einfügen. 



Voila, fertig sind 95% der bereits vorhandenen und noch kommenden posts hier im pcgh forum.... Ohne dass ich auch nur einen gelesen habe.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Der Preis erscheint mir doch echt hoch, mein lokaler PC-Laden verlangt 30€/h für Fehlersuche oder Wartung.


Und der verdient auch noch so, dass er nicht jeden Tag an den Strick am Dachbalken denken muss? Für 30 € die Stunde kann man mit Anfang 20, allein stehend und mit PKV bei nahezu voller Auslastung vielleicht klar kommen, aber mehr auch nicht. 

Ist ein einfaches Rechenexempel:
Bei sehr übertriebenen 50 Wochenstunden können mit Glück 60% dem Kunden in Rechnung gestellt werden. Obendrein muss man schon sehr konsequent sein, um den eigenen Stundenlohn zu halten. Ich vermute aus vielen Jahren Erfahrung in der Branche eine Quote von 75% des Stundenlohnes. Gerade kleinere Betriebe meinen oft man müsse über den Preis den Kunden locken und machen den Fehler sich zu billig zu verkaufen. Also hat man von 200 Möglichen Stunden im Monat 60% abrechenbar, wo dann im Mittel sehr wahrscheinlich nur 75% des eigentlichen Stundensatz bei rum kommen. Das sind dann 200 * 0,6 * 0,75 * 30 € = 2.700 €. Wenn die 30 € / h dann noch brutto sind, dann gehen davon noch 19% MwSt ab. Also 2.700 - 19% = 2.270 € Rohertrag. Ich vermute die MwSt kommt in deinem Beispiel oben drauf. Also bleibt es bei 2.700 € Rohertrag. Dann gehen die ganzen Nebenkosten runter. PKV oder GKV, dann die Versicherungen für den Laden, dann die Kosten für das Fahrzeug und und und. Lass den Schrauber um die Ecke bei dir in der GKV sein, dann kostet ihn die mit schnell greifendem KTG so um die 700 € im Monat. Ich schätze von den 2.700 € Rohertrag bleiben nach Abzug alle dieser Dinge vielleicht noch etwas mehr als die Hälfte. Sagen wir der Einfachheit halber mal 50%. Das sind dann 1.350 € im Monat. Wohlgemerkt! Für 1.350 € / Monat muss man 50 Wochenstunden investieren! Das kann man machen. Macht man aber nicht lange. Man kann abwarten und schauen was zuerst kommt: Die Pleite oder Burnout. Wahrscheinlich ist eher die Pleite. Oder man hat viel Kohle aus einer Erbschaft oder eine Immobilie ohne Miete. Dann geht man zwar trotzdem irgendwann pleite, nur ist es ein laaaaaaaaaanger Prozess.

Realistische Stundenlöhne sind in dem Bereich eher so zwischen 50 und 70 € + Anfahrt + MwSt.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Herablassenden Spruch über mediamarkt Techniker inkl. arrogantem Verweis auf eigenes ausgeprägtes Technikverstaendnis unter Missachtung des Rests der Menschheit bitte hier einfügen.
> Zuzügliche Anspielungen Ala "Online handler XY ist eh besser" einfügen.


 Das sind doch nicht mal Techniker von Media Markt / Saturn. Das ist eine externe Firma, die i.A. für die unterwegs ist. 

Und ja, in den allermeisten Fällen sind die Leute in den Märkten sehr wissensbefreit. Ich verlange ja gar nicht, dass man alle Details zu allen Geräten kennt. Kann ich auch nicht, und ich habe auch seeeeehr viel mit Unterhaltungs- und IT-Technik zu schaffen. Aber wenn man schon vor Ort keinen Schimmer von den Produkten hat, dann kann man auch Mut zur Lücke beweisen und nach Studium der Gerätedaten von der MM Homepage technisch korrekte Auskünfte geben. Wenn im Markt ein Drittel der Leute das kann, dann ist der Markt schon gut. Leider haben die Wenigsten dort eine Ahnung davon, was die Zahlen und Beschreibungen eigentlich bedeuten.


----------



## mrpendulum (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Herablassenden Spruch über mediamarkt Techniker inkl. arrogantem Verweis auf eigenes ausgeprägtes Technikverstaendnis unter Missachtung des Rests der Menschheit bitte hier einfügen.
> Zuzügliche Anspielungen Ala "Online handler XY ist eh besser" einfügen.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass du bei den oben genannten Läden angestellt bist?


@Topic: Leider war für mich Saturn und MediaMarkt noch nie für mich Anlaufstelle für Fragen oder Hilfestellungen. Sie können meist nichtmal die einfachsten fragen beantworten. Für Fachspezifische fragen zum Honecinema und Bildschirmtechnik oder wenn es in die Tiefen der Halbleitertechnik geht ala PC-Hardware etc. Sind diese Leute einfach ungeschult und einfach nur Regaleinräumer und Ja-Sager: „Denken Sie dieses Gerät ist für meinen Einsatz geeignet?“ ... „Ja klar das Gerät ist für ihren einsät geeignet!“ 

Für das Geld erwarte ich einen staatlich geprüften Techniker und kein Hampelmann in einem Poloshirt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

@Tekkla: Nur gibt dann keiner so viel Geld aus. Da wird in der heutigen Wegwerfgesellschaft eher ein neues Gerät besorgt, als das alte zu Reparatur geschafft. Deshalb sterben die kleinen PC-Läden auch aus, denn die Hardware gibt es online auch günstiger.


----------



## Tekkla (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> @Tekkla: Nur gibt dann keiner so viel Geld aus. Da wird in der heutigen Wegwerfgesellschaft eher ein neues Gerät besorgt, als das alte zu Reparatur geschafft. Deshalb sterben die kleinen PC-Läden auch aus, denn die Hardware gibt es online auch günstiger.



Es geht hier ja darum, dass diese MM/Saturn Leute zu dir nach hause kommen und dir, so du nichts mit Technik am Hut hast, die Geräte einrichten oder dir dabei auf die Sprünge helfen sie umfangreicher zu bedienen. Im Grunde klassischer vor-Ort Kundenservice, den ich schon Anfang der 1990er gemacht habe. Wir hier sind zudem nicht das Maß der Dinge. Eher unsere Eltern - und vermutlich von einigen hier die Großeltern. Und selbst einige Jüngere wissen zwar wie man ein schmutziges Bildchen von sich bei Snapchat versendet, aber Ahnung von Technik haben die deshalb noch lange nicht. Und genau an dieser Stelle setzt die vor Ort Support ein.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Besteht denn im Markt nicht die Möglichkeit Fragen zu stellen und Geräte die ausgestellt sind sich mal kurz vom Verkäufer testen zu lassen? Das Beispiel mit dem Fernseher ist ein schlechtes Beispiel da Fernseher meistens ausgestellt sind und man kann sich vom Mitarbeiter doch etwas erklären lassen. Wenn der mitarbeiter dies nicht kann dann würde ich den Laden gleich wieder verlassen!


----------



## Decrypter (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und wenn mal ein Herd angeschlossen werden soll, kostet der örtliche Elektroinstallateur auch nicht viel mehr als 69€ die Stunde.


Da kann ich dir sagen, das sowas von der örtlichen Elektrofachkraft keinesfalls 69 Öcken kostet. Jedenfalls nicht hier oben im Norden von DE. Das kostet allenfalls um die 50€.
Und dann ist das eine ausgebildete Fachkraft und keine angelernte Hilfskraft mit einem Crash-Kurs. Was ich da schon erlebt hab ist schon nicht mehr feierlich, wenn solche Leute darauf losgelassen werden.


----------



## bastian123f (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Sind das dann auch wirkliche Fachleute, oder genauso, wie Mediamarkt Verkäufer. 

Sry, aber habe bisher echt schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Verkäufern in Sachen Kompetenz und Wissen gemacht.


----------



## sethdiabolos (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



Silverfalcon schrieb:


> Der Preis erscheint mir doch echt hoch, mein lokaler PC-Laden verlangt 30€/h für Fehlersuche oder Wartung.



69€ / Std. (brutto) ist ein einfacher Techniker-Lohn. Viele verlangen auch gut und gerne 90-110€ für den gleichen Service. Mit 30€/Std. (brutto) kann man nicht einmal das Gehalt des Technikers zahlen.
Ein Rechner, der im Hintergrund neben der normalen Arbeit des Mitarbeiters vor sich hinwerkelt ist aber auch nicht vergleichbar mit einem Menschen, der vor Ort alles richtet.

@all

Die Leute, die im Media-Markt oder Saturn, aber auch bei Expert, Medimax stehen und Sachen verkaufen sind meistens ehemalige Verkäufer kleinerer Fachgeschäfte. Oftmals sind es aber auch hochqualifizierte Mitarbeiter, welche anderswo keine Arbeit gefunden haben. So hatten wir in der Computerabteilung viele Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung, aber auch Systemintegration, in der TV-Abteilung Elektro-Ingeneure oder Elektriker-Meister usw. 
Das Gleiche trifft übrigens auch auf die Leute bei Amazon und Co. zu. Ich kenne einige, die z.B. Wirtschaftsinformatik studiert haben (mind. Bachelor-Abschluss) um dann als Picker zu arbeiten mit genialen 10,75€ Stundenlohn.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

"Da kaufen Sie einen teuren Fernseher und können dann die Finessen des Geräts nicht nutzen. *Keiner hat Lust, sich durch dicke Wälzer von Gebrauchsanleitungen zu arbeiten*."

Ähmm... Welche dicken Wälzer? Damit sind bestimmt nicht die mehrsprachigen Quick-Start-Infoblättchen gemeint... Oder doch?! :-B
Heutzutage sind doch alle Anleitungen IM Gerät integriert und darüber abrufbar. Ob das besser ist als die gute alte Druckform sei mal dahingestellt, ich persönlich brauche keinen Techniker der mir zeigt wie man den Fernseher einschaltet, die Sender zusammensucht oder das Bild/den Ton einstellt (ich glaube da hat der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher bald mehr Ahnung als der sogenannte Technik-Berater ^^). Eher hätte ich gerne einen "Übersetzer" für diverse "technische Features" und was genau die bewirken, denn je nach Hersteller gibt es oft Bildverbesserer wo die Angaben über deren Funktion ziemlich nichtssagend bis dürftig sind.


----------



## Danielus (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Und der verdient auch noch so, dass er nicht jeden Tag an den Strick am Dachbalken denken muss? Für 30 € die Stunde kann man mit Anfang 20, allein stehend und mit PKV bei nahezu voller Auslastung vielleicht klar kommen, aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Ist ein einfaches Rechenexempel:
> Bei sehr übertriebenen 50 Wochenstunden können mit Glück 60% dem Kunden in Rechnung gestellt werden. Obendrein muss man schon sehr konsequent sein, um den eigenen Stundenlohn zu halten. Ich vermute aus vielen Jahren Erfahrung in der Branche eine Quote von 75% des Stundenlohnes. Gerade kleinere Betriebe meinen oft man müsse über den Preis den Kunden locken und machen den Fehler sich zu billig zu verkaufen. Also hat man von 200 Möglichen Stunden im Monat 60% abrechenbar, wo dann im Mittel sehr wahrscheinlich nur 75% des eigentlichen Stundensatz bei rum kommen. Das sind dann 200 * 0,6 * 0,75 * 30 € = 2.700 €. Wenn die 30 € / h dann noch brutto sind, dann gehen davon noch 19% MwSt ab. Also 2.700 - 19% = 2.270 € Rohertrag. Ich vermute die MwSt kommt in deinem Beispiel oben drauf. Also bleibt es bei 2.700 € Rohertrag. Dann gehen die ganzen Nebenkosten runter. PKV oder GKV, dann die Versicherungen für den Laden, dann die Kosten für das Fahrzeug und und und. Lass den Schrauber um die Ecke bei dir in der GKV sein, dann kostet ihn die mit schnell greifendem KTG so um die 700 € im Monat. Ich schätze von den 2.700 € Rohertrag bleiben nach Abzug alle dieser Dinge vielleicht noch etwas mehr als die Hälfte. Sagen wir der Einfachheit halber mal 50%. Das sind dann 1.350 € im Monat. Wohlgemerkt! Für 1.350 € / Monat muss man 50 Wochenstunden investieren! Das kann man machen. Macht man aber nicht lange. Man kann abwarten und schauen was zuerst kommt: Die Pleite oder Burnout. Wahrscheinlich ist eher die Pleite. Oder man hat viel Kohle aus einer Erbschaft oder eine Immobilie ohne Miete. Dann geht man zwar trotzdem irgendwann pleite, nur ist es ein laaaaaaaaaanger Prozess.
> ...



Allerdings sprichst du da auch von (zumindest würde ich davon ausgehen!) einer Fachkraft. Im Mediamarkt ist das meist nicht der Fall. Das sind leider viel zu oft einfach Verkäufer mit bestenfalls geringem durschnittlichem Technik-Verständniss.
Die Zeit in der man ein Geschäft besucht hat und erwaratete das sich der Angestellte dort auch wirklich mit den Produkten gut auskennt sind wohl nicht mehr im kommen und eher schon vergangen.

Genauso wie ein hochqualifizierter Zentral-Einkäufer sich nicht an die Super-Markt Kasse setzen wird, wird auch jemand mit hoher Technischer Qualifikation nicht als Verkäufer im Media Markt arbeiten wollen.
Zumal sich z.b. Ausbildungen bei besagten Elektronik-Märkten zum Verkäufer auch nicht überwiegend mit der Technik befassen sondern eben mit dem Verkaufen. 

Also ja, es werden aufjedenfall (Das hoffe ich zumindest!) Spezialisierte Fachkräfte sein die da geschickt werden! Denn mit oben benanntem Personal würden sich da die Kunden-Beschwerden über ahnungslose "Technicker" wohl ganz schnell häufen.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Herablassenden Spruch über mediamarkt Techniker inkl. arrogantem Verweis auf eigenes ausgeprägtes Technikverstaendnis unter Missachtung des Rests der Menschheit bitte hier einfügen.
> Zuzügliche Anspielungen Ala "Online handler XY ist eh besser" einfügen.
> Voila, fertig sind 95% der bereits vorhandenen und noch kommenden posts hier im pcgh forum.... Ohne dass ich auch nur einen gelesen habe.



Wie üblich, völlig am Thema vorbei und vermutlich hast du nichtmal den Artikel richtig gelesen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Ich würde mal darauf tippen, dass du bei den oben genannten Läden angestellt bist?
> 
> 
> @Topic: Leider war für mich Saturn und MediaMarkt noch nie für mich Anlaufstelle für Fragen oder Hilfestellungen. Sie können meist nichtmal die einfachsten fragen beantworten. Für Fachspezifische fragen zum Honecinema und Bildschirmtechnik oder wenn es in die Tiefen der Halbleitertechnik geht ala PC-Hardware etc. Sind diese Leute einfach ungeschult und einfach nur Regaleinräumer und Ja-Sager: „Denken Sie dieses Gerät ist für meinen Einsatz geeignet?“ ... „Ja klar das Gerät ist für ihren einsät geeignet!“
> ...



Nein, arbeite nicht im Einzelhandel. 
Und bitte nicht den höher qualifizierten Titel des staatlichen geprüften Technikers mit einem Ausbildungsberuf Techniker bzw. Elektrotechniker verwechseln 
Sind 2 paar Schuhe


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



Danielus schrieb:


> Allerdings sprichst du da auch von (zumindest würde ich davon ausgehen!) einer Fachkraft. Im Mediamarkt ist das meist nicht der Fall. Das sind leider viel zu oft einfach Verkäufer mit bestenfalls geringem durschnittlichem Technik-Verständniss.
> Die Zeit in der man ein Geschäft besucht hat und erwaratete das sich der Angestellte dort auch wirklich mit den Produkten gut auskennt sind wohl nicht mehr im kommen und eher schon vergangen.


Stimmt leider, es gibt nur noch wenige Geschäfte die wirklich ausgebildete Verkäufer haben die sich mit den Produkten auskennen.  



> Genauso wie ein hochqualifizierter Zentral-Einkäufer sich nicht an die Super-Markt Kasse setzen wird, wird auch jemand mit hoher Technischer Qualifikation nicht als Verkäufer im Media Markt arbeiten wollen.



Exakt! Das merkt man dann auch beim Lohn, einer mit einem Master in der Elektrotechnik kennt die Funktionsweise solcher Geräte auswendig aber als Verkäufer verdient er dann einfach zu wenig und wäre eigentlich unterbezahlt.


----------



## hazelol (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

wenn mit technikberater, 450 euro kräfte gemeint sind ist dieser service sowieso mehr als fragwürdig. ich mein das schon lange mehr kein kompetentes personal im einzelhandel unterwegs ist, ist dem online handel zu verdanken. dazu kommt ja noch das idr. ein media markt oder saturn keine top produkte führt. bei mir in der nähe wüsste ich jetzt keinen markt der eine 1070 aufwärts im produktprotfolie führt. geht dann weiter über monitore etc. 

man informiert sich heute vorab im netz und geht dann in den laden wo es das produkt meistens nicht gibt, weil es scheinbar zu speziell ist also wird am ende doch bestellt (eigene erfahrung). daher sehe ich keinen nutzen in einem technikberater.


----------



## Boenedal (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Man muss aber fairerweise auch sagen das die Einzelhandelsverkäufer sich oft mit einer relativ großen Produktpalette auskennen sollen während wir uns oft speziell auf ein Produkt informieren. Wenn du in allen Bereichen die MM und Saturn anbieten makellos informiert wärst bist du deutlich zu schlau für den Stundenlohn!
Man darf ja nicht vergessen was die großteils alles haben und die werden auch oft in den Abteilungen versetzt. 
Man sollte mit den Mitarbeitern nicht zu hart ins Gericht gehen. 

Wenn ich jetzt bei uns in Österreich zb zu "Heimkinowelt" in der Nähe von Wien gehe erwarte ich mit ein umfassendes Fachwissen aber dort fängt zb die Auswahl an Kopfhörern auch erst bei einem Sennheiser HD 700 an...


----------



## sethdiabolos (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Ich habe knapp 10 Jahre bei Saturn gearbeitet und mein Wissenportfolio umfasste immer um die 5000 Software-Artikel. Das man da nicht alles bis ins kleinste Detail kennen kann müsste jedem klar sein. Alleine schon bei mancher Finanzsoftware sollte man monatelange Lehrgänge besuchen um sie tatsächlich zu beherrschen. Eine Person, die sich mit einer Handvoll Artikel im Detail auskennt bringt nichts im Verkauf und im privaten Bereich kennt man sich natürlich bei seinem Hobby besser aus.

Onlineportale sind auch nicht vergleichbar, die wälzen das notwendige Wissen einfach auf den Kunden um. An sich ist das sogar ein ganz schlechter Service.


----------



## rockero (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Ich habe knapp 10 Jahre bei Saturn gearbeitet und mein Wissenportfolio umfasste immer um die 5000 Software-Artikel. Das man da nicht alles bis ins kleinste Detail kennen kann müsste jedem klar sein. Alleine schon bei mancher Finanzsoftware sollte man monatelange Lehrgänge besuchen um sie tatsächlich zu beherrschen. Eine Person, die sich mit einer Handvoll Artikel im Detail auskennt bringt nichts im Verkauf und im privaten Bereich kennt man sich natürlich bei seinem Hobby besser aus.
> 
> Onlineportale sind auch nicht vergleichbar, die wälzen das notwendige Wissen einfach auf den Kunden um. An sich ist das sogar ein ganz schlechter Service.



Es sollte auch nicht die Erwartungshaltung an einen Verkäufer sein, dass sich der Mensch mit allen Artikeln bis ins letzte Detail auskennt. Allerdings sollte man erwarten können, dass man etwas mehr weiß als auf den Werbeschildern steht oder sich, falls möglich, kurz informiert. Ich habe es schon sehr oft erlebt, dass ich eine Produktfrage gestellt habe die nicht mit dem Werbeschild beantwortet werden konnte und der Verkäufer sich stumpf dieses Schild genommen hat, gelesen hat und dann meinte "die Frage kann ich nicht beantwortet" und für ihn war das Thema im Anschluss durch. Auf die "Hilfe" kann ich gut und gerne verzichten.
Mittlerweile gehe ich den Verkäufern auch gezielt aus dem Weg und informiere mich vorher, oder lese im Markt im Internet nach.
Ich kenne natürlich auch andere Beispiele, bei denen man alles wissenswerte erfahren kann, allerdings sind das hier leider wirklich ausnahmen.

BTT:
Dem Service traue ich erst einmal auch nicht über den Weg. Wenn ich mir alleine die Preise bei Media Markt durchlese, die dort für PC Hilfen aufgerufen werden, dann wird mir teilweise schlecht. Oder wenn ich überlege das man hier mal den Versuch gestartet hat, jeden Konsolenpreis um 30€ anzuheben, weil man alle Verpackungen geöffnet und die Updates installiert hat, na herzlichen Glückwunsch... Den "Service" fand ich wirklich sehr zweifelhaft, denn wenn ich etwas kaufe soll die Verpackung versiegelt sein oder ich kaufe bewusst einen Aussteller und nehme unter anderem das in Kauf. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass die Konsolen nicht kontinuierlich aktualisiert wurden (wie auch?!) und dadurch konnte es natürlich passieren, dass nicht mehr die aktuellste Software aufgespielt wurde, sondern die Software trotz Aufpreis wieder veraltet war.


----------



## Danielus (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



rockero schrieb:


> BTT:
> Dem Service traue ich erst einmal auch nicht über den Weg. Wenn ich mir alleine die Preise bei Media Markt durchlese, die dort für PC Hilfen aufgerufen werden, dann wird mir teilweise schlecht. Oder wenn ich überlege das man hier mal den Versuch gestartet hat, jeden Konsolenpreis um 30€ anzuheben, weil man alle Verpackungen geöffnet und die Updates installiert hat, na herzlichen Glückwunsch... Den "Service" fand ich wirklich sehr zweifelhaft, denn wenn ich etwas kaufe soll die Verpackung versiegelt sein oder ich kaufe bewusst einen Aussteller und nehme unter anderem das in Kauf. Dazu kommt dann noch, dass die Konsolen nicht kontinuierlich aktualisiert wurden (wie auch?!) und dadurch konnte es natürlich passieren, dass nicht mehr die aktuellste Software aufgespielt wurde, sondern die Software trotz Aufpreis wieder veraltet war.



So einen service würde ich auch nicht nutzen.

Ich hatte damals mal einen Fall mit einem ehemaligen Mitschüler, da hat sein Saturn Fertig-PC nicht mehr funktioniert. Am ende stellte sich heraus das es dass Netzteil war. Er hatte sogar noch eines rumliegen! Also hätte er mich gefragt, hätte es nur ein paar Minuten und einen Schraubenzieher gebraucht das zu beheben...
Aber was hat er gemacht? Er hat das ding zu einem "PC-Laden" geschleppt, 69€ bezahlt und dann mussten die den noch irgendwie für mehrere Tage wegschicken um das zu beheben. Ich weiß garnicht wo hier der größere Witz liegt, am Preis oder das ein PC-Fachgeschäft nichtmal ein Netzteil selbst wechseln kann.

Oder selbst für sowas simples wie den Umbau einer Grafikkarte, nehmen die auch pauschal direkt 69€. Da wird zum Teil schon auch mit der extremen Unwissenheit des Kunden der Gewinn erzielt!


----------



## hazelol (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

wobei fertig pc´s sind idr gebranded, d.h. sie stammen von acer asus hp etc. dementsprechend wird der einzelhändler, die reklamation direkt an den hersteller weiterleiten und dort um nachbesserung beten, und dann natürlich eine bearbeitungspauschale berechnen. wechseln tun die da nichts. was wahrscheinlich auch besser ist wenn die ihre finger da raus halten. verschlimmbessern braucht niemand.


----------



## Danielus (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



hazelol schrieb:


> wobei fertig pc´s sind idr gebranded, d.h. sie stammen von acer asus hp etc. dementsprechend wird der einzelhändler, die reklamation direkt an den hersteller weiterleiten und dort um nachbesserung beten, und dann natürlich eine bearbeitungspauschale berechnen. wechseln tun die da nichts. was wahrscheinlich auch besser ist wenn die ihre finger da raus halten. verschlimmbessern braucht niemand.



Da kann ich dir nur komplett wiedersprechen. Fertig-PC bedeutet im endeffekt auch nur das alle Komponenten schon am Platz sind. So gesehen ist jeder Computer der gerade Einsatzfähig ist ein Fertig-PC, selbst deiner und meiner.
Wo da jetzt der technische unterschied bestehen sollte ob ich einen "Fertig-PC" oder einen selbstgebauten hernehme und Komponenten auswechsele... also das musst du mir dann doch näher erläutern.


----------



## hazelol (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

einen fertig pc wie du in bei media markt und co bekommst, kannst du nicht individuell zusammen stellen, es wäre mir neu wenn ich in den markt gehen könnte mit einer liste an komponenten, diese dort abgebe und ich genau das ein paar tage später dort zusammen gebaut abholen kann. 
ich kann einen pc von bsp. asus dort kaufen, dieser wurde dann bereits fertig zusammengebaut von asus entweder direkt an media markt oder über einen großhändler dort angeliefert.


----------



## Danielus (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



hazelol schrieb:


> einen fertig pc wie du in bei media markt und co bekommst, kannst du nicht individuell zusammen stellen, es wäre mir neu wenn ich in den markt gehen könnte mit einer liste an komponenten, diese dort abgebe und ich genau das ein paar tage später dort zusammen gebaut abholen kann.
> ich kann einen pc von bsp. asus dort kaufen, dieser wurde dann bereits fertig zusammengebaut von asus entweder direkt an media markt oder über einen großhändler dort angeliefert.



Und was genau hat das jetzt bitte damit zu tun? Auch einen Fertig-PC kannst du aufschrauben und darin die Komponenten wechseln!
Oder verkaufen die bei dir hochsicherheitsgehäuse die vom Nutzer nicht zu öffnen sind?


----------



## hazelol (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

schonmal ein alienware von innen gesehen? da ist alles verbaut bis du da mal an die komponenten kommst darfst du den halben rechner auseinander nehmen. und nochmal wieso sollte man selbst daran rum spielen wenn ggf. die garantie dadurch erlischt. es ist doch viel einfacher das teil an den hersteller zu schicken damit er nachbessert, kostet mich nichts und er ist sowieso dazu verpflichtet, dem herren im media markt ist es doch scheiß egal wielange du auf dein rechner warten musst. für ihn ist es einfacher das teil zurück zuschicken und reparieren zu lassen als sich selbst die mühe zu machen die komponenten zu überprüfen und ggf. auszutauschen zumal nichtmal die vorraussetzungen dafür in dem jeweiligen markt gegeben sein dürften.


----------



## Danielus (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



hazelol schrieb:


> dem herren im media markt ist es doch scheiß egal wielange du auf dein rechner warten musst. für ihn ist es einfacher das teil zurück zuschicken und reparieren zu lassen als sich selbst die mühe zu machen die komponenten zu überprüfen...



Und das ist mit einer der Gründe warum hier viele nicht im MediaMarkt einkaufen wollen.


----------



## hazelol (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

der grund ist wohl eher, das man sich keinen fertig pc kaufen will, weil er a viel zu teuer ist und b die nicht werbe wirksamen komponenten einfach von mangelhafter qualität sind.


----------



## Danielus (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



hazelol schrieb:


> der grund ist wohl eher, das man sich keinen fertig pc kaufen will, weil er a viel zu teuer ist und b die nicht werbe wirksamen komponenten einfach von mangelhafter qualität sind.



Schön wäre es. In der Realität verkaufen sich solche Fertig-PC´s aber leider wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## bastian123f (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Es gibt natürlich auch Mitarbeiter, die sich gerne informieren und auch informieren wollen um die Kunden so gut wie möglich beraten können. 
Und da habe ich auch Respekt von denen, aber ich persönlich hatte auch ein paar Fragen (eher leichte) welche nicht beantwortet werden konnte. Bei Mobiler Hardware wurde mir dann auch immer sofort zu Apple geraten. Auf die Frage Warum? kam dann nur "Da Apple das beste auf dem Markt ist"


----------



## KrHome (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Herablassenden Spruch über mediamarkt Techniker inkl. arrogantem Verweis auf eigenes ausgeprägtes Technikverstaendnis unter Missachtung des Rests der Menschheit bitte hier einfügen.
> Zuzügliche Anspielungen Ala "Online handler XY ist eh besser" einfügen.
> 
> Voila, fertig sind 95% der bereits vorhandenen und noch kommenden posts hier im pcgh forum.... Ohne dass ich auch nur einen gelesen habe.


Ich warte seit etwa 20 Jahren auf den Tag, an dem ich durch den lokalen MM/Saturn (und ich habe schon in 4 Städten mit eigenem MM/Saturn gewohnt) laufe, ein Beratungsgespräch mithöre und nicht denke: "Was labert der da für einen Blödsinn?!"

Man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben... und naja, wenn ich mir deine Forenhistorie hier ansehe, dann bist du jetzt auch nicht unbedingt jemand, von dem ich mich gerne beraten lassen wollte. 

Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass die den Service an eine kompetente externe Firma outsourcen. Ansonsten ist man nach dem Besuch des Mitarbeiters nicht schlauer als vorher. Das frustriert dann doppelt.


----------



## Zoon (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Es gab tatsächlich einige fertig PCs von MediaSaturn und co die hatten einige proprietäre Sachen im Gehäuse, ganz beliebt besonders bei Netzteilen spezielle Halterungen etc. wo ein unwisssender mal nicht so eben um die Ecke an Ersatzteile rankam. Gerade um die 2000er Wende war das beliebt, bei den Fertig Kisten von Microstar, Packard Bell oder was auch die immer jetzt fürn Eigennamen haben und ein Großteil zumindest zu meiner Zeit damals alle bei Medion produziert worden sind 

Zu Zeiten wo ich noch im PC Service bei MM war, da kam es wirklich auf  den Hersteller an was "vor Ort" gemacht wird und was nicht. Hersteller A  kann man direkt Kompenenten wechseln, Hersteller B wird eingeschickt zu  deren eigenen Service Center. Da musste man wirklich bevor man  überhaupt angefangen hat zu schrauben erstmal die Garantiebestimmungen  wälzen. Der Typische Kunde der ankam wenn was defekt war war eh halt nur  im Garantiezeitraum, nachher sind die vermutlich auch selber zu nem  "freien" PC Laden gegangen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ich warte seit etwa 20 Jahren auf den Tag, an dem ich durch den lokalen MM/Saturn (und ich habe schon in 4 Städten mit eigenem MM/Saturn gewohnt) laufe, ein Beratungsgespräch mithöre und nicht denke: "Was labert der da für einen Blödsinn?!"
> 
> Man soll die Hoffnung ja nie aufgeben... und naja, wenn ich mir deine Forenhistorie hier ansehe, dann bist du jetzt auch nicht unbedingt jemand, von dem ich mich gerne beraten lassen wollte.
> 
> Ich hoffe doch schwer, dass die den Service an eine kompetente externe Firma outsourcen. Ansonsten ist man nach dem Besuch des Mitarbeiters nicht schlauer als vorher. Das frustriert dann doppelt.



Kommt ht immer drauf an. 
Ich kann sicher im Detail sehr gut beraten und tue das im forum auch bei bestimmten Produkte.... Aber natürlich habe ich auch wissensdefiziete und kann nicht alles wissen. 

Sollte man von einem mediamarkt Mitarbeiter der 5000 Produkte kennen muss auch nicht erwarten. 


Da freuen sich die nerds immer einen ab wenn sie sich mit grafikkarten besser auskennen weil sie sich im Detail in ihrer Freizeit als Hobby damit beschäftigen...... Wie soll dann der Mitarbeiter irgendeines Ladens das wissen?
Der muss die Grafikkarte eben nur relativ gut kennen.... Genauso wie zig staubSauger, TV, Waschmaschinen, Mikrowellen, blutdruckmessgeraete, Kameras usw..... Die Koennen garni ht so viel über grafikkarten und PC wissen wie wir hier im forum die ihre Freizeit für dieses Thema aus purem Interesse investieren 

Ja, wir haben als PC Fans eben wesentlich mehr Ahnung als die meisten mediamarkt Verkäufer von PC Hardware bspw..... Aber wir sind auch nicht die Zielgruppe für Beratung und Service im Bereich des PC.... Bei Waschmaschinen und Geschirrspüler hatte ich bspw das Gefühl mein mediamarkt Berater hatte echt Ahnung und war mir eine grosse Hilfe...... Ein Waschmaschinen Erd der im Miele-waschmaschinenforum unterwegs ist hatte den wiederum bestimmt für inkompetent befunden weil ja in Model 89kx in sektion 6g der waschmaschinentrommel das Ersatzteil position 745 im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell jetzt aus Kunststoff anstatt Metall ist......


----------



## hazelol (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

wenn du mit 5000 produkte kennen, meinst wissen wo diese in jeweiligen markt stehen. dann könntest du evtl recht haben, die meisten wissen wo was zu finden ist, zumindest wenn ich frage, wo sind den die kopfhörer...

wenn ich aber gezielt frage wirds schon schwieriger, dann sind das meistens nur die mitarbeiter die direkt in dem jeweiligen bereich eingeteilt sind ansonsten wird man weitergeschickt. und die eingeteilten bereiche umfassen sicher keine 5000 produkte. 

das von dir angesprochene beispiel, ist natürlich ein extremes. wie oft kauft man sich eine waschmaschine? ich sag jetzt mal bei großgeräten wird es sicher geschultes personal geben, die auch eine gewisse kompetenz haben. aber das sind letztlich nur eine handvoll produkte im portfolie. auch da wird dir wohl immer die miele empfohlen, den auf die frage was können sie mir den empfehlen wird immer das teuerste produkt angepriesen. 

ich erzähl nochmal kurz was zu meiner erfahrung mit service. war jetzt nicht bei media markt sondern bei der telekom bei vertragsabschluss. spontan mit meinen eltern dort gewesen, man wollte entertain, also fragt man den sohnemann ob man zeit hat mit zukommen weil man sich mit technik ja nicht so gut auskennt wie der sohn. wie gesagt spontan dort gewesen habe mich selber vorab also nicht informiert.

dann geh ich da rein vertragliche angelegenheiten geklärt bla bla... kurz vor der unterschrift, frage ich die dame lässt sich die entertain box auch über wlan benutzen, weil es nicht die möglichkeit gibt extra kabel für lan zu ziehen. Ok alles gut dann machen wir das. meine eltern unterschrieben alles gut. paar tage später kam der kram an, mich wieder ran geholt zum aufbauen. alles aufgebaut was stellt sich raus? die box geht nicht über wlan sondern nur mit kabel. ich habe locker 3x gefragt geht das mit wlan ob sie sich sicher ist? Ja klar.

soviel zum thema service und beratung, ich informier mich lieber im voraus und dann kann ich immernoch fragen aber blind darauf vertrauen was ein "verkaufer" einem erzählt. nein danke


----------



## empy (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



KrHome schrieb:


> Ich warte seit etwa 20 Jahren auf den Tag, an dem ich durch den lokalen MM/Saturn (und ich habe schon in 4 Städten mit eigenem MM/Saturn gewohnt) laufe, ein Beratungsgespräch mithöre und nicht denke: "Was labert der da für einen Blödsinn?!"



Man muss aber schon sagen, dass er den MM/Saturn-Leuten jetzt keine Kompetenz bescheinigt, sondern nur die Kommentare hier vorhergesagt hat.

@Topic:
Wenn Leute mit den ganzen tollen Finessen ihres neuen Fernsehers überfordert sind, ist es dann nicht möglich, dass sie die gar nicht vermissen würden? Andererseits sollte schon alles richtig eingestellt sein, einfach zum Schutz von dritten. Was ich schon für Fernsehbilder gesehen habe, die die scheinbar völlig schmerzbefreite, ältere Verwandschaft völlig gelassen hinnimmt. Da kommt schon ein gewisses Augen-mit-Löffel-aus-Sockel-hebel-Risiko auf.


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



hazelol schrieb:


> wenn du mit 5000 produkte kennen, meinst wissen wo diese in jeweiligen markt stehen. dann könntest du evtl recht haben, die meisten wissen wo was zu finden ist, zumindest wenn ich frage, wo sind den die kopfhörer...
> 
> wenn ich aber gezielt frage wirds schon schwieriger, dann sind das meistens nur die mitarbeiter die direkt in dem jeweiligen bereich eingeteilt sind ansonsten wird man weitergeschickt. und die eingeteilten bereiche umfassen sicher keine 5000 produkte.
> 
> ...



Da hast du ja auch recht. Blind verlassen kann man sich auf die Verkäufer nicht und man sollte sich immer selber informieren vorher 
Will auch nur sagen dass die Verkäufer niemals so tief in die Details ei zener Produkte tauchen Koennen wie das eben Hobby-Experten gerne hätten..... Das is nunmal leider so....

Ich selber bin ja auch eher Freund von onlineshops.....und mit der Telekom habe ich im Prinzip nur negative Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## sethdiabolos (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



hazelol schrieb:


> wenn du mit 5000 produkte kennen, meinst wissen wo diese in jeweiligen markt stehen. dann könntest du evtl recht haben, die meisten wissen wo was zu finden ist, zumindest wenn ich frage, wo sind den die kopfhörer...
> 
> wenn ich aber gezielt frage wirds schon schwieriger, dann sind das meistens nur die mitarbeiter die direkt in dem jeweiligen bereich eingeteilt sind ansonsten wird man weitergeschickt. und die eingeteilten bereiche umfassen sicher keine 5000 produkte.



Ich kannte im Schnitt um die 5000 unterschiedlichen Produkte alleine in meiner Abteilung. Dazu gehörten Videospiele, PC-Games, Anwendersoftware, Konsolenhardware und Konsolenzubehör. Zusätzlich dazu kamen, da auch privates Interesse vorhanden, ein breites Spektrum bei PC-Hardware und PC-Zubehör, Neue Medien (Mobilfunk/Telefon / Tarife) und natürlich etwas übergreifendes Wissen bei Tonträger (CD/DVD/BluRay), Kleinelektro, Weißware, Braune Ware und Zubehör (Kabel, Adapter, Kopfhörer, Akkus, etc.). Entsprechende Dienstleistungen in den jeweiligen Bereichen kannte ich auch. Das Wissen musste ich mir alles privat aneignen, da während der Arbeitszeit keine Zeit vorgesehen war um das zu erlernen. zu der normalen Arbeit kamen dann noch Warenbuchung, -verräumung, -sicherung, - auszeichnung und natürlich Bestellung, Retouren, Außendienstgespräche und Messebesuche. Alles für im Schnitt 11,50€ brutto die Stunde bei einer teilweise 60 Stunden-Woche (Ausnahme). Trotzdem war ich freundlich zu den Kunden und habe versucht jedem zu helfen.


----------



## hazelol (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

ich habe ja nicht gesagt das es nur solche gibt, sicher gibt es engagierte ausnahmen. die regel ist das aber nicht. und eben deshalb verlasse ich mich nicht darauf sondern erkundige mich vorab selbst.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> *Alles für im Schnitt 11,50€ brutto die Stunde bei einer teilweise 60 Stunden-Woche (Ausnahme). *Trotzdem war ich freundlich zu den Kunden und habe versucht jedem zu helfen.



Genau DAS ist das Problem.
Mitte der 90er bis Anfang der 2000er haben in diversen Märkten noch Informatiker und später IT-Systemkaufleute gearbeitet.
Für 10-11€ die Stunde gehen die aber nicht mehr arbeiten.......also haben die großen Ketten gesagt: "Was solls, nehmen wir halt Verkäufer mit 2 Jähriger Ausbildung, wird dem Kunden schon nicht auffallen...."


----------



## hazelol (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

die haben sich wohl eher gedachte, ******* die leute kaufen sowieso nur noch im internet, wieso soll ich dann noch teures personal halten, dann bin ich ja überhaupt nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## compisucher (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Habe nicht alles durchgelesen und ist bestimmt schon thematisiert worden, aber kompetente Mitarbeiter und MediaMarkt/Saturn trifft leider nur auf wenige Ausnahmen zu.
Diese Wenigen finde ich dann sogar richtig kompetent, glaube aber nicht, dass die dann auch noch den Außendienst wahrnehmen wollen... 

Zudem wäre ich selbst nicht in der Lage, die stellenweise superdämlichen Fragen, die man so mitbekommt, stehts mit einem freundlichen Lächeln zu quittieren...


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Wobei Conrad auch Leute über einen externen Dienstleister als Service-Techniker sucht. *Nebenjob: Servicetechniker  * Mila

*Nach dem Beantworten von 5 MC-Fragen zum Thema Hardware und Administration, und einem recht kurzen Video zu ConradConnect mit anschließend 10 MC-Fragen, darf man dann PCs aufrüsten und wird zum "ausgewiesener Spezialist für Conrad Connect". Da komm ich mir nach knapp 5 Jahren Studium im IT-Bereich doch etwas verarscht vor


----------



## sethdiabolos (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Genau DAS ist das Problem.
> Mitte der 90er bis Anfang der 2000er haben in diversen Märkten noch Informatiker und später IT-Systemkaufleute gearbeitet.
> Für 10-11€ die Stunde gehen die aber nicht mehr arbeiten.......also haben die großen Ketten gesagt: "Was solls, nehmen wir halt Verkäufer mit 2 Jähriger Ausbildung, wird dem Kunden schon nicht auffallen...."



Glaub mir, da sind immer noch viele Informatiker, Elektrotechniker, Betriebswirte etc., welche für das Geld bei Media-Saturn arbeiten gehen. Ist ja nicht der einzige Bereich, wo das notwendig wäre. Ich habe vor kurzem sogar jemanden getroffen, welcher einen doppelten Master in Ingenieurwesen und Mechatronik hat und trotzdem für 12.-€/Std. im Callcenter bei SMA gelandet ist. Nur weil man eine gute Ausbildung hat bedeutet das nicht automatisch, dass man einen gut bezahlten Job bekommt. Oftmals landet man ganz wo anders, weil es keine freien Stellen gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Wobei Mechatronik eigentlich recht gefragt ist. Erst recht mit Master.


----------



## Ash1983 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Testen bitte! Einfach mal ein paar DAU-Fehler einbauen und gucken, wie lang die Lösung dauert. Wenn ich den Verkäufer aus unserem lokalen MM als Referenz ansehe, wird das ein lustiger Test.


----------



## sethdiabolos (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Mechatronik eigentlich recht gefragt ist. Erst recht mit Master.



Problem ist in dem Fall garantiert nicht, dass es keine Jobs in dem Bereich gibt, sondern vielmehr, dass es keine Jobs vor Ort gibt. Hast Du Kind, Frau mit Job, Familie, vllt. pflegebedürftiges Familienmitglied, soziales Umfeld etc. dann blockierst Du Dich selbst, oder wirst von anderen blockiert. Ein anderer Bekannter hat nach seinem Master-Studium eine Stelle als Prof in einer kalifornischen Universität angeboten bekommen, inkl. Kita-Platz für das neugeborene Kind und er und seine Frau (Master in Mathematik) haben sich entschieden zu der kranken Mama nach Barcelona zu ziehen und dort Niedriglohnjobs zu bedienen, weil die Mama halt Hilfe benötigt.


----------



## Danielus (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Problem ist in dem Fall garantiert nicht, dass es keine Jobs in dem Bereich gibt, sondern vielmehr, dass es keine Jobs vor Ort gibt. Hast Du Kind, Frau mit Job, Familie, vllt. pflegebedürftiges Familienmitglied, soziales Umfeld etc. dann blockierst Du Dich selbst, oder wirst von anderen blockiert. Ein anderer Bekannter hat nach seinem Master-Studium eine Stelle als Prof in einer kalifornischen Universität angeboten bekommen, inkl. Kita-Platz für das neugeborene Kind und er und seine Frau (Master in Mathematik) haben sich entschieden zu der kranken Mama nach Barcelona zu ziehen und dort Niedriglohnjobs zu bedienen, weil die Mama halt Hilfe benötigt.



So siehts eben aus. Ein Freund von mir hat das auch gerade am eigenen Leib zu spüren bekommen! Der hatte ursprünglich eine Ausbildung im Archivwesen absolviert. Leider gibt es hier in der Stadt da nur sehr wenige freie Stellen und es hat ihm nichts gebracht. Dann hat er noch eine Ausbildun zum Einzelhandelskaufmann absolviert und arbeitet jetzt seit einem Jahr als Verkaufshelfer im Supermarkt zum Mindestlohn. Ehemalige Studenten sieht man hier an den Kassen oder Empfangs-Tresen auch öfters mal. 

Auch gute Qualifikationen und Abschlüsse sind eben oftmals keine Garant dafür das man auch etwas damit anfangen kann.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Problem ist in dem Fall garantiert nicht, dass es keine Jobs in dem Bereich gibt, sondern vielmehr, dass es keine Jobs vor Ort gibt. Hast Du Kind, Frau mit Job, Familie, vllt. pflegebedürftiges Familienmitglied, soziales Umfeld etc. dann blockierst Du Dich selbst, oder wirst von anderen blockiert. Ein anderer Bekannter hat nach seinem Master-Studium eine Stelle als Prof in einer kalifornischen Universität angeboten bekommen, inkl. Kita-Platz für das neugeborene Kind und er und seine Frau (Master in Mathematik) haben sich entschieden zu der kranken Mama nach Barcelona zu ziehen und dort Niedriglohnjobs zu bedienen, weil die Mama halt Hilfe benötigt.



Wobei er ja auch die Mutter hätte mitnehmen können. 

Bei mir muss ich dann auch mal schauen, welches Bundesland ich wähle, da ein Wechsel nach der Verbeamtung eher schwierig ist. Die Länder haben ja unterschiedliche Besoldungssätze und Einstufungen.  Dafür muss ich mir dann um Arbeitslosigkeit und Rente keine sorgen machen, hat also auch Vorteile.


----------



## INU.ID (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

*Ich hab mal ein paar Postings entfernt. Bitte bleibt beim Thema.*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> ...Blind verlassen kann man sich auf die Verkäufer nicht...


Das Grundproblem eines Verkäufers ist symptomatisch. Er will verkaufen, was da ist, davon lebt er, insbesondere, wenn es eine Provision auf Verkäufe gibt. Die Beratungen sind in der Regle ganz solide, aber ganz weit weg von den umfassenden Gedanken, die wir uns für Fragesuchende machen. Aber welcher Verkäufer hätte auch eine Stunde Zeit für eine Rechnerberatung, dass ist wirtschaftlich nicht machbar.

Mediamarkt hat Probleme gegen den Onlinehandel zu bestehen und braucht genau solche Serviceaktionen, um sich weiterhin durchsetzen zu können. Ärgerlich ist das für kleine Computerläder und sonstige PC-Berater. Denke ich an meine 80 jährige Tante ist sie dankbar, wenn irgendwer zu mpoderaten Kosten kommt und der Rechner wieder läuft. Wie sie mit der alten Gurke arbeiten kann, ist mir ein Rätsel und dass es Berater gibt, die die Ruhe haben den Rechner zu optimieren, ist auch ein Wunder. Ich habe nach wenigen Minuten nur gesagt, dass wir das System einmal komplett neu aufsetzen müssen. Aber das will sie nicht. 

Ansonsten hoffe ich, um Data aus Star Treck zu zitieren, die Techniker beherrschen multible Techniken und sind voll ausgestattet. Ich glaube, ich hole mir auch mal schnel,l so einen Techniker, ein bisschen Rumschrauben ist immer schön und der Preis ist fair. Kann man Fotos der Berater sehen, die kommen werden?


----------



## RavionHD (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Das Problem ist halt nur dass die alte Oma dann vermutlich abgezockt wird wenn sie für ihren 10 Jahre alten Rechner Hilfe benötigt.
Da kommt jemand und schaut sich das 2 Stunden an (140 Euro), sieht was defekt ist und empfiehlt dann irgendeine vollkommen überteuerte (und vielleicht nicht notwendige?) Komponente.
Für das was sie bezahlt hat hätte sie sich was ganz Neues holen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*



RavionHD schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt nur dass die alte Oma dann vermutlich abgezockt wird wenn sie für ihren 10 Jahre alten Rechner Hilfe benötigt..


Das ist halt der "alte Frauen" Zuschlag. Den muss man kennen und braucht Hilfe von anderer Seite, um das zu verhindern. Wenn ich den Pfusch sehe, den bestimmte Handwerker meinten, meiner Tante andrehen zu müssen, war es so grotesk, dass ich nicht einmal etwas sagen musste, sondern nur mit dem Finger auf den Pfusch zeigen musste, damit der Handwerker kleinlaut um Entschuldigung bat und kostenlose Reklamation anbot. Da sind Computerhelfer keine Ausnahme. Aber es ist doch für die alten Rentner schön, wenn das Ding schnell wieder läuft und man wieder mit der weit verbreiteten Familie Videokonferenzen abhalten kann. Viele sind nicht mehr so mobil und einen Lapttop ins Geschäft zu schleppen und wieder abzuholen ist beschwerlich.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Bei einem Laptop der um die 2 Kg wiegt geht es noch. Da ist ein Desktop deutlich schwerer, insbesondere bei massiven Gehäusen wie dem R5 PCGH.


----------



## Master-Onion (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Media Markt & Saturn: Technik-Berater lassen sich künftig nach Hause bestellen*

Also soll ich mir den Berater nach Hause bestellen, das ich ihnm das erklären kann?


----------

